# Got a great erection going on - take a look :-)



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

First you start out by setting 4 X 4 X 8 cornerposts and concrete them in 12 inches deep.










Then you have to scab together four 4 X 4 for the floor rails because you can't buy decent 16 footers anymore. Then set the floor rails and put in the support footings.










Then put in the end rails and start framing the rest, by then it's 100 degrees outside and the wind is blowing like crazy so you quit and come inside and rest. because your 57 years-old and you poop out a lot quicker than you used to when you were young.










Stay tuned for more - and if you clicked in here thinking you would see something else then you have a dirty mind and should be ashamed of yourself.

NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

NOT ME..  ... but I hope no one takes offense to the title....


Looks like it is going to be quite a solid structure, with all the comforts of home. Can't wait to see what the finished product looks like with all the G's in there. Nothing is ever to good for our birds....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm not ashamed! I laughed out loud! Sure caught my attention.

Nab, is it an optical illusion or will the floor be on a slant?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I'm not ashamed! I laughed out loud! Sure caught my attention.
> 
> Nab, is it an optical illusion or will the floor be on a slant?


I can not tell a lie!! I almost choked on my soda!! LOL  
So, is this a loft or what? Maybe I missed a post somewhere. Imagine that! 
Maggie, our big loft looked like that. Looked like it was slanted up in the back but it's just a level as it can be. So, this one is probably level too, unless he's got "roller pigeons"........LOL

Now I have to watch this thread see how many "take a look".............too funny.....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah, I SHOULD have known when I saw the "author" was Nab!!! I was gonna mention something about his - ah - "wording," but see that Nab beat me to the punch!  

Well, Nab, you sure ARE gonna get everyone's attention...one way or t'other! 

BTW, you wouldn't just _happen _ to be a Scorpio, would ja???  We Scorps LOVE to be provacative like that!!  

All kidding aside...LOOKIN' GOOD! Of COURSE, we will ALL look forward to your updates!!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks (he's a Scorpio Pij!)


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Floor will be as level as those twisted 4 x 4 will allow*

Just can't get real straight wood anymore it's all tweaked and wet too but we got it pretty level. Going to be screened with 1/2 hardware cloth on the south end and the west side and the floor. Then 1/2 in. wallboard on the back and north side where the door will be. Then we will go up 2 feet on the west (left in the picture) with a loft area that they can get up inside because they like lofts where they can hide. As it progresses I'll take pictures and post in this thread then if somebody wants to build their own they will have a kind of step by step pictorial to follow. Might help somebody visualize what they are trying to build.

NAB


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Holy crap, Nab. I must have a mind full of naughty thoughts, because, all I could think was "Where were the moderators"? Now, seeings as you're in Nevada, that is going to be a pigeon house, right? Not a cat (felines, you guys, honestly) house?
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Holy crap, Nab. I must have a mind full of naughty thoughts, because, all I could think was "Where were the moderators"? Now, seeings as you're in Nevada, that is going to be a pigeon house, right? Not a cat (felines, you guys, honestly) house?
> Daryl


Oh, this is bound to be a laugh a minute........for tonight anyway!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Holy crap, Nab. I must have a mind full of naughty thoughts, because, all I could think was "Where were the moderators"? Now, seeings as you're in Nevada, that is going to be a pigeon house, right? Not a cat (felines, you guys, honestly) house?
> Daryl


From what I've read, Daryl, looks like a pijjie house. Yep, I KNEW you meant FELINES!  

For the record, I, personally, do NOT have a dirty mind...just been out and about for - ah - while... 

 Shi


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Well, I thought here we go again, more pigeon porn.

Your yada yada looks good 

I can't wait to see it when it's done. 
I'm sure the pigeons will love it.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Got the loft framed and the roof nailed down and got a D1*

It's starting to take shape - more to come.










And this little lady came in yesterday. She is a wedding or funeral release dove I've named her D1 for Dove 1. She is beautiful and very young, way to young to have been tossed up in the air regardless of the occasion. I just don't understand why anyone would want to mar their wedding day or someone's funeral by tossing such a beautiful creature out to be maimed or killed. This little lady managed to find her way clear out here and was totally exhausted when she spotted a neighbor's duck pond and the duck food she had out, so she landed and ate and drank then just collapsed, couldn't even get off the ground. Now that she's rested up and has had good food and water she is doing fine. And she now has a permenant safe and warm home and a lot of new pigeon friends - she is going to he just fine now.










NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nab, YOU and your GF, are SUCH HEROES in my book!!

WELL DONE with this new little one! I KNEW there was a new letter comin' in ANY DAY!!!

WELCOME TO D1 !! She is a BEAUTY!

Another birdie update to look forward to, along with your loft and Gs...    

Love/Hugs/Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

D1 is a beauty and I am so glad she has found the perfect home.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Great save, Nab. Poor little thing looks too thin but you'll soon fatten her up. You are a good man. 

Love the way your loft is shaping up.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great save, I'm glad D1 came into your life and into your heart. She/he's a beauty.

Can't wait to see the loft when it is done, your birds are going to absolutely love it, I'm sure.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Nab,

That is going to be a wonderful aviary! I envy you having all that room, though. My aviary is only 4 foot wide (it is long and thin) and that takes up half of my garden.

Most people can't realise that unless homing pigeons are used in "dove release" it amounts to abandonment. If they did, maybe they would begin to look at it as a bad omen.

Cynthia


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

So are you saying that you can only train homing pigeons to do a release? Is a homing pigeona breed or is it what you call it when a pigeon has been trained to come home? I'm confused. Same with racers do you have to buy a bird decent from racing birds or if we wanted to could we train ours? I know how to train them and we are considering training them not to race just to do somthing with them, get them stronger so they can fly further.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Pigeon Palace update*

Got the front on the loft section and the rest of the roof nailed down and only shot a staple through my finger once! Ouch that smarts.











And this little fellow came in - he had fallen(?) out of his nest and was found by some teenagers whom upon finding out there is a serious $fine$ for having one of these guys brought him to us. Little fellow weighed in at 2 1/4 lbs. Luckily they knew where his nest was so we were able to take him back and get up the tree and put him back in his nest. Mom was there and was happy to see him back home and safe. Anyone want to take a guess as to what he is?

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Golden Eagle? Or other type of Eagle?

Turkey Buzzard?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd go for Golden or Bald Eagle.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a cute little fuzz ball. Do you have any Peregrine Falcons in your area?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I thought of Peregrine falcon also. He is the cutest little baby - just look at that fat little belly pooching out. 

Nab, your loft is looking good.


Geeez, I just went back and took a second look at him - his feet and talons are already BIG. I'm thinking eagle now.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I KNEW there were other kinds of Eagles and BALD was the one I was thinking about.

Aren't some Eagle nests built VERY high and inaccessible??? This nest did not seem that hard to access...in this case, low nest building Eagle parents???    

Shi

mmmm, I DOUBT that it's a Condor!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I'd say Eagle. At 2.5 lbs. he is one big baby.

Margarret


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*He's a Golden Eglet*

And he's happily back in his home which is in the top of this 50' pine tree. That's one of the kids standing under the tree and that little white box at the bottom is the carrier we used to hoist baby eagle back up the tree to the nest. 

NAB


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Boy, look at the claws he gets to "grow" into! I love that built-in sunshade he has over his eyes.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YEAAA, right the FIRST guess...no wonder I couldn't think of other types of Eagles! (MUST learn to stop when I'm ahead!)

Good heavens, Nab! It's a wonder that baby survived that fall!

How in the world did you manage to get the baby back IN the nest, hoisting it that high??? (THEN AGAIN, would _not_ be surprised if a kid CLIMBED up to the nest!)

Am so glad he's back with his parents! Bet he/she will be a REAL beauty all grown up!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Pigeon Palace progress*

Making progress on our new home. If I can get my paint sprayer to work and the wind lays down for a couple hours this weekend we might be able to have a move-in house warming by Tuesday or so.

NAB


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Are you inviting the Coopers?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Looks great, Nab!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

He is funny looking, but very cute! 
The loft looks like it is going to be brilliant when its done!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Pigeon Palace progress report*

All the walls are up and the floor joyce is in and painted, all ready to start screening, everything hurts, knees hurt, arms hurt, legs hurt you name it and it's sore - glad I don't do carpentry for a living I'd be dead by now,

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

JUST a _little_ more, Nab and you will have earned a WELL DESERVED rest! THEN, all the Gs can move to their new home!

BTW, is that YOU in the loft? If so, did you get your GF to take the pic??? I'm sure she helped IF she had the time!  

SURE lookin' forward to the final installment(s)!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*That's my helpful BIL*

My Brother-In-Law is in there helping out. GF is so overwhelmed she can't even get any sleep, she's working 16+ days right now (occupational hazard in the Spring and early Summer). I think at last count we had 17 barn owls, 9 kestrels, 6+ Red-Tails in varying states of repair, plus several small birds and a couple Great Horned Owls and a Golden Eagle and a Screech Owl. Lots of birds get into trouble in the spring. I did get to take her out for dinner one day last week when we were picking up a couple owls so that was a good. Here's little G30 he should be one of the first to move in he's going to be stunning - pure white with black wing tips.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Not gonna show us your face, eh? LOL

You are right! G30 IS going to be stunning! Will look forward to an adult pic!

YIKES! I can well imagine all the hours for your GF! The more in need the less hours in a day!

Please give her our BEST HEALING THOUGHTS for all the needy ones...ALONG with LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES!! She does have the most unusual patients!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*We're ready to pick out the furnature*

All screened, fully painted and sealed up - we should be moving in soon.

NAB 










Genuine hardware cloth carpets


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, the loft is looking really good. Your G's are going to look great in there.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YEEEHAW!

Lookin' forward to seeing all in their new home!

Really beautifully done, NAB!! Y'all did GREAT!!

Can I bring Champagne for the housewarming celebration??? AND, Safflowers and Hemp for the feathered ones!  

Shi and Squeaks


----------

